# Succulents for beardies



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Am I correct in thinking that ALL succulent plants are safe for beardies even if they decide to eat them???


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

keithb said:


> Am I correct in thinking that ALL succulent plants are safe for beardies even if they decide to eat them???


No, as some contain latex.....good succulents for beardies are:-

Aloes - although sometimes this is debated
Haworthia
Gasteria

You could also try Lithops but if these get damaged the plant is ruined. The above listed plants can put up with some abuse. Another alternative is airplants as these are not only non-toxic but can be placed out of the way of the beardie and cope well with the extremes.

HTH


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers Gill :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of the suculent Euphorbias are actively poisonous, so definitely avoid them. Aloes are ok, they have a mild laxative effect if eaten, but it's not harmful.

The main thing to remember with plants in a beardie tank are that watering them can raise the humidity a bit too much- beardies really do need it dry.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> The main thing to remember with plants in a beardie tank are that watering them can raise the humidity a bit too much- beardies really do need it dry.


This is one reason airplants work quite well in beardie tanks :whistling2:
as you can easily remove them for watering and don't need to return them until dry - no messing with wet soil either


----------

